# Any ladies at 11 dpo..Llist all your symptoms!! From 1-15dpo ;)



## Hopin&Prayin

Well I've not caved in to test yet and I'm 11 dpo.. I've "tried" NOT to symptom spot but believe me its Hard... lol 

I noticed from 5 to 8 dpo the ever so lovely cramping, it hurt, cramps deep and low, kinda felt soar? dry mouth, thirsty and irratible, I chewed out my OH... :haha:

6-10 dpo everything under the moon... some on and off mild cramping, headaches, funny taste in my mouth, food adversions, peeing alot, like every 30 minutes, leg cramping, back soarness and bbs starting getting heavier and fuller, BIGGER!! veiner, little jabs of pain, here and there, dry mouth big time, smells made me want to puke but did'nt, food adversions, food tasted weird? No appetite, thirsty all the time, tired, omg fatigued bad all I wanted to do was sleep.. Cm picking up but not a whole lot, white and milky then creamy :shrug: did spot a tad light brown late on 10 dpo. weird feelings in lower abdomen, and the gas.. :lol: terrible... 

OMG at 10dpo MEGA Soar BBS sides and under arms, left bbs was bigger than my right one, I freaked... I don't know it could be PMS? I was real sensitive yesterday, headaches, got weepy, moody at the same time poor OH... lol TIRED, I mean exhausted.. cm was watery milky sorta, I thought I started... later that evening some faint spotting a tad only on tp.. No cramps nothing...

11 dpo excessive dry mouth, thirsty, no appetite, peeing alot, legs cramping bbs still soar.. still no cramping, tired like I have'nt slept at all.. itchy bbs and stomach too which has been on and off for a few days as well..

And I'm not going to cave in and test this time... lol My body loves to play tricks on me but this time I have a gut feeling this is it.. I've NEVER had the soar sides and armpits before AF never.. last time I was prego I had it, but unfortunately ended in MC... I just pray IF I am that it is super sticky this time... And I was told TWINS by my psychic friend and another psychic... Woo hoo... First baby and I'm gonna see double... double trouble that is... :haha:

Post up ladies... Every detail every symptom from 1 to 16 dpo...

Good Luck to every one waiting for their :bfp: Spreading loads and loads of baby dust... Roll Call... Lets chat away!! FX WE ALL get our :bfp:


----------



## franny_k

You're so good! I told myself that I wouldn't test and then at 10dpo (am 12dpo now) I tested. Got very faint line but might have been evap? And now the shops are shut and I can't test again until tomorrow :( although that is probably good.

My symptoms:
* fatigue - been in bed every night for the past week by 9pm. On Friday was asleep by 7pm!
* cramping, discomfort in pelvic area (but this could be AF on her way)
* bit cranky - but as I'm so tired it could be because of that
* bit headachy, sort of dizzy at times
* had tingly boobs 10dpo but nothing last two days (and with my DD this was THE sign that I was preggers!)

Good luck! I'm probably going to test again tomorrow. I know that I shouldn't but I can't help myself!


----------



## sarina53172

i am 12dpo here is my long list lol
*
march 18th.(3dpo)* i started mucinex my cm was milky color n a texture like lotion
*march 19th (4dpo*).--cm more watery and little bit stretchy and little bit of white and leg and butt cramps
*march 20th(5dpo)* --strong cramping in the morning. lil nauseous cramp or tingling pain in lower back CM still clear with a little white not stringy little like lotion and sharp pains in my vagina. i was having backaches cramp and a headache, and leg and butt cramps
*march 21 (6dpo)*--had legs and butt cramps, backache cramps nausea headache CM creamy kinda like lotion when i would burp i had a weird burnt vacuum belt taste in my mouth boobs feel weird and dark veins on my areola
*march 22 (7dpo*)--cramps and stuff not as bad headache backache boob still feel weird and dark CM still like lotion little bit and little but stretchy and clear
*march 23 (8dpo*)-- backache on and off cramping in lower abdomen CM not as stretchy still like lotion headache and my boobs are still the same
* march 24 (9dpo*)- cramping in my lower right side..nipples are still the same my left nipple itches. cervical position still the same and mucous still the same slight headache mild backache not as bad tho. Slight nausea. Later that night got a bit more CM clear/watery kinda stretchy
*march 25th (10dpo*)- mild cramping. Backache. feel a tight cramping in my upper stomach making me feel a bit nauseous, cramping in my legs and butt, headache, threw up after sex, intense cramping in my lower stomach and little sharp pains in my left boob&#8230;and I have these weird feeling in my stomach on n off all day
*march 26th (11dpo*)- feel a bit nauseous throughout the day threw up in the morning cramping in left and right side and lower abdomen headache leg and butt cramps. Strong urine smell and dark in color backache boobs still the same, fatigue I feel like I cant get enough sleep and can sleep all day
*March 27th (12dpo)*- a bit nauseous this morning felt okay after I ate, cramping in my abdomen and butt and legs. boobs still the same. 
all those days my cervix has been high and soft


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you ladies... Sounds very very promising for US ALL... WOW... that is alot of same symptoms as Me...

franny k I'm crossing everything for you, you say a faint line? was it during the time alloted? sorry the stores are closed that stinks... Retest in a day or two! Fx'd you get your :bfp: too :)

sarina WOW that is a very detailed list!! and you have not :test: Holy Catfish, YOUR PREGNANT!! You have every sign that you are... :test: :test: :test:

I'm holding off 2 more days and I'll test... watch I'll get weak and go get one today :haha:

Good Luck ladies... Hope we all can be bump buddies!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## sarina53172

lol with my son i didnt get a positive urine test til iwas 35dpo....so im waiting til AF is missed which shes due ini 2days...and if shes missed ill test on the 31st and if thats neg...ima wait about a week


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow it took that long to get a :bfp:?? thats crazy, I'd have grey hair waiting that long. :lol:

Looks like were both in the same boat... I'm holding off to test in 2 more days too... I'm excited yet scared... lol or should I say hoping yet panicking IF I am... The OH will freak... I just hope its not PMS and I look like an idoit for thinking I am pregnant.. My body likes to play games with me, cruel I know... Just gonna have to see if the ugly bish shows i.e. witch.. lol I'm like clockwork but for some reason I'm thinking she's not going to show.... :haha:
:af: :af: :af: :af: :af:


----------



## sarina53172

yeah thats how i feel..my body is cruel to me too...but i know alot of my symptoms can be AF too so i dont have my mind set on thinking i am pregnant i know that there is a chance and also a chance for af but i hope she doesnt show fx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Its completely draining, the wait, wanting to know one way or another GRRRR... They say PMS mocks AF so I guess we'll see in a few days... :) That damn witch better stay away... Theres nothing wrong with thinking we could be pregnant, I just hope we are... I'm tellin ya, I have'nt had the soar bbs like this since I was pregnant last time and I already have big boobs and being soar on top of that OUCH!! lol

I think everyone woman that is trying to get pregnant goes through this ever so not lovely wait and wanting to know. I don't care if I look like an idiot if I'm not.. No one can brake my spirit and hope... so poo on them if they think otherwise... :lol:


----------



## sarina53172

lol i know i am very hopeful too i just dont want to get disappointed .but my boobs feel like water balloons and i have bumps around my my whole areolas which i know havent always been there but the white bumps around my nipples im nto sure if those have always been there or not.....ughh i just want to see :bfp:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OMG Your sooo pregnant... :test: :test: :test: already... your bbs are gearing up for breastfeeding, the bumps are called Montgomery glands or areolar skin glands!! Your pregnant... TEST ALREADY!!! Woohoooo. Are your nipples darker or have rings?


----------



## sarina53172

really?? as far as color im not sure maybe a tad but i dont know...hard to tell but my areols are HUGEEEEEE LOL like the size of a 50cent piece maybe bigger lol...i can see dark veins on my areolas also


----------



## Megan.

Hello everyone, I'd really like to join you all. I am using the clear blue fertility monitor for the first time. But i'm not exactly sure when I ovulated. Maybe you could give me your opinions :) We have b'd a lot and ended up with a spot of cystitis but thankfully thats cleared up now. I think the cystitis has made me confused about what I'm feeling though. I was getting really bad period pains but its all probably linked to the cystitis not a possible pregnancy.
Also, my so called period pains have gone since the cystitis cleared up. 

March 7th-11th Period

March 12th-15th low fertility

March 16th-17th high fertility + loads and loads of ewcm. b'd

March 18th-19th peak fertility. b'd. not so much CM

March 20th high fertility. b'd

march 21st-23rd no symptoms

march 24th-26th loads of cramping but could be cystitis. nipples feel bruised. Pain in right side.

march 27th(today) nipples still feeling bruised. Cystitis cleared up. havent got cramps just a few shooting pains here and there. feeling bloated. 

When do you think I could have ovulated? I'm thinking anywhere from the 16th to the 20th. Is anyone using the cbfm? This is my first time using it.

Baby dust to all :) hope we get some :bfp: on this thread xx good luck everybody:happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

sarina53172 said:


> really?? as far as color im not sure maybe a tad but i dont know...hard to tell but my areols are HUGEEEEEE LOL like the size of a 50cent piece maybe bigger lol...i can see dark veins on my areolas also

OMG YESSSSS GO TEST ALREADY!!!! :test: :test: :test:


----------



## sarina53172

i would think you ovulated between the 16th and 20th like you said i cannot pin point an exact day...

@hopin&prayin-- lol its too early for me to test ill get a neg. result...and to add to my symptoms im startign to get intense cramping and few sharp pains to my vagina


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Megan. said:


> Hello everyone, I'd really like to join you all. I am using the clear blue fertility monitor for the first time. But i'm not exactly sure when I ovulated. Maybe you could give me your opinions :) We have b'd a lot and ended up with a spot of cystitis but thankfully thats cleared up now. I think the cystitis has made me confused about what I'm feeling though. I was getting really bad period pains but its all probably linked to the cystitis not a possible pregnancy.
> Also, my so called period pains have gone since the cystitis cleared up.
> 
> March 7th-11th Period
> 
> March 12th-15th low fertility
> 
> March 16th-17th high fertility + loads and loads of ewcm. b'd
> 
> March 18th-19th peak fertility. b'd. not so much CM
> 
> March 20th high fertility. b'd
> 
> march 21st-23rd no symptoms
> 
> march 24th-26th loads of cramping but could be cystitis. nipples feel bruised. Pain in right side.
> 
> march 27th(today) nipples still feeling bruised. Cystitis cleared up. havent got cramps just a few shooting pains here and there. feeling bloated.
> 
> When do you think I could have ovulated? I'm thinking anywhere from the 16th to the 20th. Is anyone using the cbfm? This is my first time using it.
> 
> Baby dust to all :) hope we get some :bfp: on this thread xx good luck everybody:happydance:

:ave: welcome aboard... I'm so sorry I wish I could help you. I don't know anything about the CBFM. and yeah I hear cystitus does hurt, its painful. hopefully there will be someone who is more knowledgable about the CBFM. Good Luck hun.
Baby dust to you as well :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Megan.

Yeah I wish I knew which day I actually ovualted then I would know how many dpo i am. Anyway, I am going to try and see if AF comes on the 4th april. Yeah right.... lol.... Ive just ordered some cheap testing strips off amazon so ill probably be like a crazy lady testing every day when they arrive :) 

Good luck to all. Sounds like you all have really positive symptoms x


----------



## FertilMertile

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Well I've not caved in to test yet and I'm 11 dpo.. I've "tried" NOT to symptom spot but believe me its Hard... lol
> 
> I noticed from 5 to 8 dpo the ever so lovely cramping, it hurt, cramps deep and low, kinda felt soar? dry mouth, thirsty and irratible, I chewed out my OH... :haha:
> 
> 6-10 dpo everything under the moon... some on and off mild cramping, headaches, funny taste in my mouth, food adversions, peeing alot, like every 30 minutes, leg cramping, back soarness and bbs starting getting heavier and fuller, BIGGER!! veiner, little jabs of pain, here and there, dry mouth big time, smells made me want to puke but did'nt, food adversions, food tasted weird? No appetite, thirsty all the time, tired, omg fatigued bad all I wanted to do was sleep.. Cm picking up but not a whole lot, white and milky then creamy :shrug: did spot a tad light brown late on 10 dpo. weird feelings in lower abdomen, and the gas.. :lol: terrible...
> 
> OMG at 10dpo MEGA Soar BBS sides and under arms, left bbs was bigger than my right one, I freaked... I don't know it could be PMS? I was real sensitive yesterday, headaches, got weepy, moody at the same time poor OH... lol TIRED, I mean exhausted.. cm was watery milky sorta, I thought I started... later that evening some faint spotting a tad only on tp.. No cramps nothing...
> 
> 11 dpo excessive dry mouth, thirsty, no appetite, peeing alot, legs cramping bbs still soar.. still no cramping, tired like I have'nt slept at all.. itchy bbs and stomach too which has been on and off for a few days as well..
> 
> And I'm not going to cave in and test this time... lol My body loves to play tricks on me but this time I have a gut feeling this is it.. I've NEVER had the soar sides and armpits before AF never.. last time I was prego I had it, but unfortunately ended in MC... I just pray IF I am that it is super sticky this time... And I was told TWINS by my psychic friend and another psychic... Woo hoo... First baby and I'm gonna see double... double trouble that is... :haha:
> 
> Post up ladies... Every detail every symptom from 1 to 16 dpo...
> 
> Good Luck to every one waiting for their :bfp: Spreading loads and loads of baby dust... Roll Call... Lets chat away!! FX WE ALL get our :bfp:


:happydance::happydance::happydance: Truthfully, you sound JUST the way I sounded when I kept track of my symptoms when I conceived my last baby!! It sounds like you are pregnant! I love that you aren't testing yet. Having symptoms and not testing is good cuz it keeps the positivity alive!! :) I do got a good feeling about you though! FX for you!


----------



## sarina53172

thanks good luck to u to


----------



## pooch

i got a bfp today on a digi! here are my symptoms:
CD1: feb 26
BD on CD 15
ov pain light on CD 15 and 16, painful on CD 17 (i had to take an ibuprofin)
assumed OV on CD 17, evening
2 DPO: tired, sore nipples
3 DPO: tired, sore nipples, lower back pain (when i laid on my stomach)
4 DPO: tired, sore nipples, lower back pain (when i laid on my stomach), pinching/pulling, vivid dreams, increased appetite
5 DPO: tired, sore nipples, lower back pain-aching, pinching/pulling, vivid dreams, increased appetite
6 DPO: pinching/pulling, slight cramps, increased appetite, vivid dreams, BFN
7 DPO: gas, mild cramps, pinching, backache, tired, vivid dreams, increased appetite, BFN
8 dpo; gas, dull cramps, backaches, irritable, vivid dreams, increased appetite, increased sex drive, BFN
9 DPO: gas, pinching, backache, increased sex drive, tired, strong smelling urine, BFN
10 DPO: mild cramps, backache, irritable, tired, strong smelling urine, BFN
11 DPO: gas, cramps, backache, sore nipples, irritable, depressed, sore throat, tired,food aversion, nausea (mild), BFN
12 DPO: cramps (at one point i said here comes my period), sore nipples, increased sense of smell, sore throat, nausea (mild), BFN
13 DPO: faint BFP on IC, bit of a darker line on FRER (both FMU), Pregnant on clear blue digital with 1pm urine. still cramping, backache, bit of nausea this morning but it's gone away, nothing seemed too appetizing, normal appetite. AF not due until tuesday. i was also peeing on OPKs around 2pm for the past few days and it was getting darker.
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE! hope this helps!


----------



## Megan.

Wow Pooch.. Congratulations. Bet you are over the moon. Your symptoms sound a little like mine. I have sore nips and had a bit of a sore throat yesterday. I'm not feeling that hopeful though for some reason. Just dont like getting my hopes up.

Thanks for sharing your symptoms. Heres to a healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

FertilMertile said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Well I've not caved in to test yet and I'm 11 dpo.. I've "tried" NOT to symptom spot but believe me its Hard... lol
> 
> I noticed from 5 to 8 dpo the ever so lovely cramping, it hurt, cramps deep and low, kinda felt soar? dry mouth, thirsty and irratible, I chewed out my OH... :haha:
> 
> 6-10 dpo everything under the moon... some on and off mild cramping, headaches, funny taste in my mouth, food adversions, peeing alot, like every 30 minutes, leg cramping, back soarness and bbs starting getting heavier and fuller, BIGGER!! veiner, little jabs of pain, here and there, dry mouth big time, smells made me want to puke but did'nt, food adversions, food tasted weird? No appetite, thirsty all the time, tired, omg fatigued bad all I wanted to do was sleep.. Cm picking up but not a whole lot, white and milky then creamy :shrug: did spot a tad light brown late on 10 dpo. weird feelings in lower abdomen, and the gas.. :lol: terrible...
> 
> OMG at 10dpo MEGA Soar BBS sides and under arms, left bbs was bigger than my right one, I freaked... I don't know it could be PMS? I was real sensitive yesterday, headaches, got weepy, moody at the same time poor OH... lol TIRED, I mean exhausted.. cm was watery milky sorta, I thought I started... later that evening some faint spotting a tad only on tp.. No cramps nothing...
> 
> 11 dpo excessive dry mouth, thirsty, no appetite, peeing alot, legs cramping bbs still soar.. still no cramping, tired like I have'nt slept at all.. itchy bbs and stomach too which has been on and off for a few days as well..
> 
> And I'm not going to cave in and test this time... lol My body loves to play tricks on me but this time I have a gut feeling this is it.. I've NEVER had the soar sides and armpits before AF never.. last time I was prego I had it, but unfortunately ended in MC... I just pray IF I am that it is super sticky this time... And I was told TWINS by my psychic friend and another psychic... Woo hoo... First baby and I'm gonna see double... double trouble that is... :haha:
> 
> Post up ladies... Every detail every symptom from 1 to 16 dpo...
> 
> Good Luck to every one waiting for their :bfp: Spreading loads and loads of baby dust... Roll Call... Lets chat away!! FX WE ALL get our :bfp:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: Truthfully, you sound JUST the way I sounded when I kept track of my symptoms when I conceived my last baby!! It sounds like you are pregnant! I love that you aren't testing yet. Having symptoms and not testing is good cuz it keeps the positivity alive!! :) I do got a good feeling about you though! FX for you!Click to expand...

Thank you hun, cramping has started again grrr no spotting so far, I feel like AF is coming :( I'll be in shock if I am now... dammit man... lol headache too :( I so wanted to test but I decided to see if AF comes, its a few days to go... :af: :af: :af: :af: I'm not sure what to think now......

I'll be stalking your thread... Keep me posted hun FX'd you get your :bfp: this month...


----------



## Lily7

Test Test Test!!!


----------



## FertilMertile

Hopin&Prayin said:


> FertilMertile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Well I've not caved in to test yet and I'm 11 dpo.. I've "tried" NOT to symptom spot but believe me its Hard... lol
> 
> I noticed from 5 to 8 dpo the ever so lovely cramping, it hurt, cramps deep and low, kinda felt soar? dry mouth, thirsty and irratible, I chewed out my OH... :haha:
> 
> 6-10 dpo everything under the moon... some on and off mild cramping, headaches, funny taste in my mouth, food adversions, peeing alot, like every 30 minutes, leg cramping, back soarness and bbs starting getting heavier and fuller, BIGGER!! veiner, little jabs of pain, here and there, dry mouth big time, smells made me want to puke but did'nt, food adversions, food tasted weird? No appetite, thirsty all the time, tired, omg fatigued bad all I wanted to do was sleep.. Cm picking up but not a whole lot, white and milky then creamy :shrug: did spot a tad light brown late on 10 dpo. weird feelings in lower abdomen, and the gas.. :lol: terrible...
> 
> OMG at 10dpo MEGA Soar BBS sides and under arms, left bbs was bigger than my right one, I freaked... I don't know it could be PMS? I was real sensitive yesterday, headaches, got weepy, moody at the same time poor OH... lol TIRED, I mean exhausted.. cm was watery milky sorta, I thought I started... later that evening some faint spotting a tad only on tp.. No cramps nothing...
> 
> 11 dpo excessive dry mouth, thirsty, no appetite, peeing alot, legs cramping bbs still soar.. still no cramping, tired like I have'nt slept at all.. itchy bbs and stomach too which has been on and off for a few days as well..
> 
> And I'm not going to cave in and test this time... lol My body loves to play tricks on me but this time I have a gut feeling this is it.. I've NEVER had the soar sides and armpits before AF never.. last time I was prego I had it, but unfortunately ended in MC... I just pray IF I am that it is super sticky this time... And I was told TWINS by my psychic friend and another psychic... Woo hoo... First baby and I'm gonna see double... double trouble that is... :haha:
> 
> Post up ladies... Every detail every symptom from 1 to 16 dpo...
> 
> Good Luck to every one waiting for their :bfp: Spreading loads and loads of baby dust... Roll Call... Lets chat away!! FX WE ALL get our :bfp:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: Truthfully, you sound JUST the way I sounded when I kept track of my symptoms when I conceived my last baby!! It sounds like you are pregnant! I love that you aren't testing yet. Having symptoms and not testing is good cuz it keeps the positivity alive!! :) I do got a good feeling about you though! FX for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun, cramping has started again grrr no spotting so far, I feel like AF is coming :( I'll be in shock if I am now... dammit man... lol headache too :( I so wanted to test but I decided to see if AF comes, its a few days to go... :af: :af: :af: :af: I'm not sure what to think now......
> 
> I'll be stalking your thread... Keep me posted hun FX'd you get your :bfp: this month...Click to expand...

Aww, don't think that way! AF-like cramps are soooo common in early pregnancy. Every time I'm pregnant I get cramps and I feel wet down there so I continuously run to the bathroom to check but it never comes lmao. Think positive hun!! And thank you!


----------



## FertilMertile

pooch said:


> i got a bfp today on a digi! here are my symptoms:
> CD1: feb 26
> BD on CD 15
> ov pain light on CD 15 and 16, painful on CD 17 (i had to take an ibuprofin)
> assumed OV on CD 17, evening
> 2 DPO: tired, sore nipples
> 3 DPO: tired, sore nipples, lower back pain (when i laid on my stomach)
> 4 DPO: tired, sore nipples, lower back pain (when i laid on my stomach), pinching/pulling, vivid dreams, increased appetite
> 5 DPO: tired, sore nipples, lower back pain-aching, pinching/pulling, vivid dreams, increased appetite
> 6 DPO: pinching/pulling, slight cramps, increased appetite, vivid dreams, BFN
> 7 DPO: gas, mild cramps, pinching, backache, tired, vivid dreams, increased appetite, BFN
> 8 dpo; gas, dull cramps, backaches, irritable, vivid dreams, increased appetite, increased sex drive, BFN
> 9 DPO: gas, pinching, backache, increased sex drive, tired, strong smelling urine, BFN
> 10 DPO: mild cramps, backache, irritable, tired, strong smelling urine, BFN
> 11 DPO: gas, cramps, backache, sore nipples, irritable, depressed, sore throat, tired,food aversion, nausea (mild), BFN
> 12 DPO: cramps (at one point i said here comes my period), sore nipples, increased sense of smell, sore throat, nausea (mild), BFN
> 13 DPO: faint BFP on IC, bit of a darker line on FRER (both FMU), Pregnant on clear blue digital with 1pm urine. still cramping, backache, bit of nausea this morning but it's gone away, nothing seemed too appetizing, normal appetite. AF not due until tuesday. i was also peeing on OPKs around 2pm for the past few days and it was getting darker.
> GOOD LUCK EVERYONE! hope this helps!

Thanks for sharing love! and congrats!!!!


----------



## flashy09

I had more cramps the week before AF due than I ever do normally and got my BFP at 11 DPO...test! It was 3 or 4 days before AF was due


----------



## RayeAnne

I'm 11dpo today as well, I hope we all get our :bfp: this month :flower:

My DH and I have totally quit TTC since December and (6 IUI's), and have put all sorts of crazy symptoms into other things! BUT, I think this might be our month :happydance:

Hey, they say as soon as you stop trying, it will happen! I did use Preseed this month, just to help out a bit. 

Starting at about 7dpo my left breast starting hurting. It felt like someone actually punched my boob :haha: I have breast implants, and thought something might be wrong with it! The pain went to the other breast as well, and my armpit. I've had TERRIBLE gas (sorry if TMI) for a week now. I thought "Man, I must have had something that upset my stomach!" But it continues. Everyday, all day. Totally crazy. My breasts are still very sore and achy, I'm getting a pulling feeling in my belly, I sneezed today and thought I must have torn something in my uterus! 

So after putting all these things together, I thought, omg! I wasnt even paying attention, I think I might be :yellow:

I've been going to bed at 9pm, AND taking naps! I'm going to test in the morning with fingers crossed!!!

:dust:
to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Hey... where almost neighbors I'm from Louisville, KY... How cool is that.. lol

OMG too funny, I have breast implants too and I thought something was wrong, they have been sooo heavy and full and veiny and they feel like there going to pop and the sides and underarms too OMG flippin painful, its not as bad today but there still soar, just HUGE and FULL.. ugggg I've noticed that when I lay down I feel some pulling sensation/tugging as well today I'm 11 dpo too...
I too have been soo tired, almost completely exhausted by 9pm I'm in the bed too... I KNOW we have to be pregnant because I'm a late night owl, I'm ready to go to bed now... lol

Fingers and everything crossed for us... Can't wait to test now... I might Tuesday morning.. and mood swings from Hell.. :haha: Good Luck hun.. Let us know how you get on... FX'd we get our :bfp: we may be bump buddies... Yay...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thanks ladies for the support... Cramps are all gone... no spotting notta, nothing... Yay..
I've heard that some women cramp more, guess the bubs is snuggling in... I've decided to hold off and Test Tuesday morning... Yikes... Gonna grab a few dollar tree tests after work ;) and a digi for last... :lol: I'm really feeling it now... :happydance: :happydance: 

I'm sooo nervous, scared and happy at the same time... boy my OH is going to shit!! :haha:

No Lily I'm holding off till Tuesday... :haha: Just 1 more day to wait... lol When you test, I'll test... hehehe


----------



## RayeAnne

Hopin&Prayin said:


> :wave: Hey... where almost neighbors I'm from Louisville, KY... How cool is that.. lol
> 
> OMG too funny, I have breast implants too and I thought something was wrong, they have been sooo heavy and full and veiny and they feel like there going to pop and the sides and underarms too OMG flippin painful, its not as bad today but there still soar, just HUGE and FULL.. ugggg I've noticed that when I lay down I feel some pulling sensation/tugging as well today I'm 11 dpo too...
> I too have been soo tired, almost completely exhausted by 9pm I'm in the bed too... I KNOW we have to be pregnant because I'm a late night owl, I'm ready to go to bed now... lol
> 
> Fingers and everything crossed for us... Can't wait to test now... I might Tuesday morning.. and mood swings from Hell.. :haha: Good Luck hun.. Let us know how you get on... FX'd we get our :bfp: we may be bump buddies... Yay...

Hey!! Yes, we are VERY close! I'm ready to move south due to all this cold weather!! 

Well, it sounds like we are both having very similar symptoms! I'm testing tomorrow morning b/c I have a good feeling about it, and I want to know NOW :haha:
I will keep in touch, would be great to be bump buddies :flower:


----------



## sarina53172

congratulations


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

RayeAnne said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hey... where almost neighbors I'm from Louisville, KY... How cool is that.. lol
> 
> OMG too funny, I have breast implants too and I thought something was wrong, they have been sooo heavy and full and veiny and they feel like there going to pop and the sides and underarms too OMG flippin painful, its not as bad today but there still soar, just HUGE and FULL.. ugggg I've noticed that when I lay down I feel some pulling sensation/tugging as well today I'm 11 dpo too...
> I too have been soo tired, almost completely exhausted by 9pm I'm in the bed too... I KNOW we have to be pregnant because I'm a late night owl, I'm ready to go to bed now... lol
> 
> Fingers and everything crossed for us... Can't wait to test now... I might Tuesday morning.. and mood swings from Hell.. :haha: Good Luck hun.. Let us know how you get on... FX'd we get our :bfp: we may be bump buddies... Yay...
> 
> Hey!! Yes, we are VERY close! I'm ready to move south due to all this cold weather!!
> 
> Well, it sounds like we are both having very similar symptoms! I'm testing tomorrow morning b/c I have a good feeling about it, and I want to know NOW :haha:
> I will keep in touch, would be great to be bump buddies :flower:[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah we are, real close I drive there once or twice a year and OH yeah, I so wanted to move to warmer states, can you believe we got snow yesterday and this morning there was actually snow on the grown... :haha: Ridiculous..
> 
> OOOOHHH Good Luck girlie.. I'm crossing everything for you and I'll say a prayer for ya... I already know your pregnant, you have all the classic early pregnancy symptoms... IF your pregnant I know I'll be... :haha: Would love to be bump buddies...
> 
> Well... I'm off to bed.. I'm whipped...:lol: 6:00am comes early....
> 
> FX'd you get your :bfp: Good Luck hun... Can't wait to hear the good news ;) Nite..Click to expand...


----------



## eveofone

I wasn't worried about being pg this month until my bf told me Thursday that the condom had slipped off and was inside me, and that he had reached in and pulled it out. I had wondered what he was doing, lol. *rolls eyes*. I am not bummed about it; in fact, I am a little excited. :) I do keep track of my cycle, though, just so not to be surprised by af and so I know why I am being a witch, lol. So I know where I am at in my cycle. The "slippage" was last Friday, and I should have o'd that damn day, lol. 
I am currently 10 dpo, and the only "symptoms" I have had have been:

1-6 DPO- Nothing much that I noticed. Ate a lot of egg and chips. AND- I am NOT British, LOL. Egg and chips every day. 
7-8 DPO- Headachy, but that may be because I had gone out with some friends and had some drinks- again, didn't think there was any reason not to. *shrug*. I did notice that I had four margaritas in about three hours, but I didn't feel "drunk" or even slightly buzzed for that matter. Not real happy about it, either! Came home late, ate egg and chips again. Swiped the plate clean with my finger while reading emails- something I yell at bf for! Gross! My bbs have been sore for about three days, and getting more sore all the time. Not the nips, just the sides of the bbs. I have big ones, though, so it's hard to tell if I'm swelling. 
9 DPO- BFN on dollar store cheapie. In the morning shower, my bbs looked "out of shape" towards the sides- like, "bumped out" kind of. Friend came over to hang out- I made egg and chips. *rolls eyes* I feel like a cow. Feel full. 
10 DPO- sore bbs continue, noticing lower back pain and upper back tension. Headachy. CM had until this time been thick and chunky, (sorry), but this evening when I checked it literally poured out like water. If I hadn't just peed I would have thought I peed on my hand. Checked again and it did the same thing! Driving to get my son I noticed a metallic taste in my mouth. Since bf mentioned the "whoopsie", I have been haunting this site and the metal taste scared me. I was nauseous and was very hungry- actually made ribs instead of egg and chips, lol. Also noticing some increased thirst and some watery mouth. OH---- also- I went into 7-11 today and was immediately blown away by the STENCH- UGH!! It was like burned coffee and ammonia. Since I am in all the time, and know the cashier, I am pretty casual and was like "What the hell is that terrible smell?" She smelled nothing, but it was so awful it felt like my throat was going to close up. I paid for my Pepsi and flew out of there, holding my breath for most of it. I grabbed my roomie and asked her to come with and she smelled nothing, either. Went on a bit of a cleaning frenzy. 

Anyway, sorry this is so long. We are not TTC, but looks like I am definitely in the TWW with y'all. :) Good luck everyone. I would be happy to have another little one to play with!


----------



## eveofone

I wasn't worried about being pg this month until my bf told me Thursday that the condom had slipped off and was inside me, and that he had reached in and pulled it out. I had wondered what he was doing, lol. :wacko:. I am not bummed about it; in fact, I am a little excited. :happydance: I do keep track of my cycle, though, just so not to be surprised by af and so I know why I am being a witch, :blush:. So I know where I am at in my cycle. The "slippage" was last Friday, and I should have o'd that damn day, lol. 
I am currently 10 dpo, and the only "symptoms" I have had have been:

1-6 DPO- Nothing much that I noticed. Ate a lot of egg and chips. AND- I am NOT British, LOL. Egg and chips every day. 
7-8 DPO- Headachy, but that may be because I had gone out with some friends and had some drinks- again, didn't think there was any reason not to. :dohh:. I did notice that I had four margaritas in about three hours, but I didn't feel "drunk" or even slightly buzzed for that matter. Not real happy about it, either! Came home late, ate egg and chips again. Swiped the plate clean with my finger while reading emails- something I yell at bf for! Gross! My bbs have been sore for about three days, and getting more sore all the time. Not the nips, just the sides of the bbs. I have big ones, though, so it's hard to tell if I'm swelling. 
9 DPO- BFN on dollar store cheapie. In the morning shower, my bbs looked "out of shape" towards the sides- like, "bumped out" kind of. Friend came over to hang out- I made egg and chips. *rolls eyes* I feel like a cow. Feel full. 
10 DPO- sore bbs continue, noticing lower back pain and upper back tension. Headachy. CM had until this time been thick and chunky, (sorry), but this evening when I checked it literally poured out like water. If I hadn't just peed I would have thought I peed on my hand. Checked again and it did the same thing! Driving to get my son I noticed a metallic taste in my mouth. Since bf mentioned the "whoopsie", I have been haunting this site and the metal taste scared me. I was nauseous and was very hungry- actually made ribs instead of egg and chips, lol. Also noticing some increased thirst and some watery mouth. OH---- also- I went into 7-11 today and was immediately blown away by the STENCH- UGH!! It was like burned coffee and ammonia. Since I am in all the time, and know the cashier, I am pretty casual and was like "What the hell is that terrible smell?" She smelled nothing, but it was so strong and awful it felt like my throat was going to close up. I paid for my Pepsi and flew out of there, holding my breath for most of it. I grabbed my roomie and asked her to come with and she smelled nothing, either. Went on a bit of a cleaning frenzy. 

Anyway, sorry this is so long. We are not TTC, but looks like I am definitely in the TWW with y'all. :) Good luck everyone. I would be happy to have another little one to play with!


----------



## sarina53172

oo good luck i hope you do get ur bfp even tho you wernt ttc


----------



## RayeAnne

Look what I got this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
12dpo, I KNEW IT!

https://i55.tinypic.com/23sjk9u.jpg


----------



## Megan.

RayeAnne said:


> Look what I got this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 12dpo, I KNEW IT!
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/23sjk9u.jpg

OMG congratulations! x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OMG Rayanne I knew it... Congratulations, I have been waiting for your announcement... I'm Soooooooo happy for you!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Heres to a happy and very healthy pregnancy... Hope to join you soon


----------



## RayeAnne

Hopin&Prayin said:


> OMG Rayanne I knew it... Congratulations, I have been waiting for your announcement... I'm Soooooooo happy for you!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Heres to a happy and very healthy pregnancy... Hope to join you soon

Thanks :flower:
I'm so freaking out!!!! :happydance:

hope you join me and we can be bump buddies from 1 state away :hugs:

Keep me updated on you!


----------



## Lily7

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thanks ladies for the support... Cramps are all gone... no spotting notta, nothing... Yay..
> I've heard that some women cramp more, guess the bubs is snuggling in... I've decided to hold off and Test Tuesday morning... Yikes... Gonna grab a few dollar tree tests after work ;) and a digi for last... :lol: I'm really feeling it now... :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I'm sooo nervous, scared and happy at the same time... boy my OH is going to shit!! :haha:
> 
> No Lily I'm holding off till Tuesday... :haha: Just 1 more day to wait... lol When you test, I'll test... hehehe

Good I will stalk this thread to see how you get on tomorrow, I have to wait until 9th April :growlmad:


----------



## Lily7

Congrats Rayeanne! H&H 9 months1


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

RayeAnne said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> OMG Rayanne I knew it... Congratulations, I have been waiting for your announcement... I'm Soooooooo happy for you!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Heres to a happy and very healthy pregnancy... Hope to join you soon
> 
> Thanks :flower:
> I'm so freaking out!!!! :happydance:
> 
> hope you join me and we can be bump buddies from 1 state away :hugs:
> 
> Keep me updated on you!Click to expand...

Ohh I'll be freaking out too, I knew you were pregnant... I'm testing tomorrow yay... Hoping we'll be bump buddies regardless if not this time, but I'm feeling hopeful... I'm soooo over the moon happy for you... I bet you have a GIRL!! watch... :haha: I'll keep you posted trust... :lol: Now schedule your doctors appointment and start taking prenatals right away... I bet you OH is soo happy as well... your going to be an awesome mommie!! :hugs:


----------



## sarina53172

Congratulations


----------



## franny_k

Wow congratulations Ray Anne! H&H 9 months. I've heard of so many people who have "taken a break" and then it's just happened. Well done!


----------



## babygirl89

congrats rayeanne im soooooo happy for u it is well deserved! 
wow this month i have been feeling wierd, normally my boobs hurt but only my nipples are im 6dpo and for the last 3 days have been having af type cramps which is wierd so early before my period, im very cranky and tired just the last two days and at 5dpo during the night i got a twinge pain for bout ten mins but im sleeping alot but this could be all leading up to my af :-( i took soya this month and i ovulated at day 17 (got a positive opk day 16) so i had :sex: day 15, 16 and 17 and used conceive plus, put legs in the air and had an orgasm after OH :spermy: sorry tmi! i have really white cm and alot of it! but i feel like im out don't feel like i had enough sex i should of had sex on day 18 too :-( awh i hate this


----------



## Lily7

Hopin&prayin - have you tested yet? I have a good feeling for you xx


----------



## AllIwant4Xmas

11 days DPO and my lower back is killing me! and my boobs.


----------



## AllIwant4Xmas

This week is going to draggggggg.....lol


----------



## WantBabyBad

Who is testing 4/5? This is my 4th month ttc. I am 11dpo and my symptoms are...pink discharge after we :sex: and he :spermy: in me. Sore throat last night, still hurts a tad bit today. DH says my veins on bbs are darker. Peeing a lot but that's kinda normal. Twinges on left side. Migraine for 2 days. FATIGUE FATIGUE FATIGUE!!!! :sleep:


Sticky baby dust to all!!!
:dust:


----------



## AllIwant4Xmas

Testing 4/3, there should be a nail biting smiley :wacko:


----------



## Megan.

I have got thrush now... whats going on. First Cystitis now this. 

Boobs hurt a little bit but not much other than this I have no other obvious symptoms. x

:dust:


----------



## WantBabyBad

Back just started hurting. Can't get off the couch!!! Ughhhh so tired!


----------



## WantBabyBad

:bfn:just POAS and got :bfn:
Hopefully in the next few days it turns into a :bfp:

:cry:


----------



## sarina53172

*update....i tested yesterday and got bfn at 13dpo today i am 14dpo af is due and no sign of her...this morning i have horrible nausea. And threw up 1x its worse then it had been the last few days at about 2 or 3am i had a sharp pain in my right boob..never had it before...everything else is pretty much the same for me not sure when i will be testing again*


----------



## Megan.

Update.... I've just tested and got a BFN at 11dpo. I ended up getting my first ever evap line too... Annoying. x


----------



## poppy80

Congrats - all the best for you!!!xxx

Hopin & Prayin - have you tested yet? I wish you luck.xx


----------



## katyberry

Hi ladies!

Rayanne - I was so happy to see you're preggers. My doctor was supposed to have me on Fermera and with an IUI this month... but he was gone on a conference when we were supposed to have it done. Booo! So I was very happy to see you got pregnant AFTER all that! And with Pre-Seed (we used it this month for the first time)!

I'm 12 DPO, the stuff I've really noticed is:
High temps! Oh my, I don't think they've ever been this steadily high! (check out my chart!)
A little nausea 
Cramping, starting today (hopefully not AF!)
Hot flashes
Clumsiness
Lots of creamy CM

Those are the big ones. No breast tenderness (at least any more than normal with AF). Eeek - now that I write that, it doesn't sound like much. Hoping for that BFP after two years of trying!

What do you all think of my chart? I think it looks so promising!


----------



## RayeAnne

katyberry said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Rayanne - I was so happy to see you're preggers. My doctor was supposed to have me on Fermera and with an IUI this month... but he was gone on a conference when we were supposed to have it done. Booo! So I was very happy to see you got pregnant AFTER all that! And with Pre-Seed (we used it this month for the first time)!
> 
> I'm 12 DPO, the stuff I've really noticed is:
> High temps! Oh my, I don't think they've ever been this steadily high! (check out my chart!)
> A little nausea
> Cramping, starting today (hopefully not AF!)
> Hot flashes
> Clumsiness
> Lots of creamy CM
> 
> Those are the big ones. No breast tenderness (at least any more than normal with AF). Eeek - now that I write that, it doesn't sound like much. Hoping for that BFP after two years of trying!
> 
> What do you all think of my chart? I think it looks so promising!

Yes, I was in complete SHOCK that I got pregnant after so many months of IUI's! They say it happens as soon as you stop trying, I guess for me, that's the truth! :happydance:

It of course depends on the fertility issue. We have male factor (4% morphology), so it WAS possible to get pregnant, but we tried for a year BEFORE going to a FS.


Your symptoms sound promising, and I have NO idea how to read a chart :haha:

My main and number 1 symptom was sore bb's. I have implants, and was about to make an appt. with my Dr. to see what was wrong with the left one haha. It hurt SO SO bad!! Then the pain went to the other one, and they just really hurt, like shooting pains.

Good luck, tons and tons of :dust: to you!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

poppy80 said:



> Congrats - all the best for you!!!xxx
> 
> Hopin & Prayin - have you tested yet? I wish you luck.xx

No need to, I got a very unexpected visit from the :witch: I'm shocked as all get out considering... I'm OK... next time not going to stress myself over it and just go with it attitude... If it happens it happens...

Don't give up hope ladies... Give it another day and retest!! FX'd you all get your :bfp:

Good Luck ladies ... I hope to hear some good news soon!!


----------



## bellaxgee

hi girls,

11dpo today and my stomach is gurgling non stop...not so much noisy but i feel like things are moving in there. At first i thought maybe it was gas, but i haven't been passing gas and it is not so much painful as it is a weird feeling. Is anyone else experiencing this??


----------



## AllIwant4Xmas

12 DPO and my lower back hurts. 

Took a test early and it was a BFN :(
Hopefully in a few days it will be BFP!

The wait is killing me, it's my first month trying


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

bellaxgee said:


> hi girls,
> 
> 11dpo today and my stomach is gurgling non stop...not so much noisy but i feel like things are moving in there. At first i thought maybe it was gas, but i haven't been passing gas and it is not so much painful as it is a weird feeling. Is anyone else experiencing this??

:test: :test: :test: all those lovely hormones when your "pregnant" girl.. :test: Good Luck hun... I'll be waiting to hear the good news...


----------



## RayeAnne

awwww, sorry :hugs:

I think it's a great idea to just 'go with the flow,' that's what I did and I think that's why it worked!! 

Your month will come!! Just remember, everyone who got a BFP this month, got a BFN last month. Hang in there!!!:flower:


----------



## poppy80

Hopin&Prayin said:


> poppy80 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats - all the best for you!!!xxx
> 
> Hopin & Prayin - have you tested yet? I wish you luck.xx
> 
> No need to, I got a very unexpected visit from the :witch: I'm shocked as all get out considering... I'm OK... next time not going to stress myself over it and just go with it attitude... If it happens it happens...
> 
> Don't give up hope ladies... Give it another day and retest!! FX'd you all get your :bfp:
> 
> Good Luck ladies ... I hope to hear some good news soon!!Click to expand...

That's the right attitude - it will happen, but we can't choose or stress over when.

Giving you loads of baby dust.x


----------



## Globetrecker

I'm 11 DPO and here's what I've been feeling:

4-5 DPO: Wiped, saw brown discharge, just once
7 DPO: Started feeling sharp shooting pains up and down stomach (still continuing 11 DPO). Noticed sides of breasts felt sore
8 DPO: Sharp shooting pains in breasts (still continuing 11 DPO), stomach pains. No appetite. 
10 DPO: Blue veins on breasts and chest. Still no appetite
11 DPO: BFN, still having symptoms but no appetite. Feel hungry but then when going to eat, change mind. 

Other: High temps, 7 DPO had it shoot up to 37.0, maintaining now at 36.9

Cramping/shooting pains are annoying but not terrible. Sort of feels like food poisoning w/o throwing up. Seem to ease up when I go walking. 

I've never been pregnant but there is no way this is normal for me. I have never, ever felt this tingling or sharp shooting needle type pains in breasts or stomach. Ever! My gut says I'm pregnant though. Time will tell! 

Hopefully all the ladies here will keep us updated to see if their 11 DPO symptoms turned into pregnancy!


----------



## lozza172

hi girls im due my af today and as of yet know show so heres my dpo list

7dpo- brown spotting (maybe implantation?) lasted 1 day
sore boobs

8-9 dpo nausea, really tired, vivid dreams, some cm (sorry tmi) pain in left and right hand sides and sore boobs

10 dpo -really sore boobs, dizzy spells, getting up in the night for a wee, lots of cm

11 dpo - boobs still sore, more dizziness, lots of cm

12dpo - sore boobs, sttrong smelly morning wee, dizzy still

13dpo - sore boobs really hurting me now, dizziness, sickness on and off trying hard not to test yet so i dont get bfn :S

14dpo - today was my due day had some brown spotting but nothing like my period and theres not much of it at all, going to try and hold out til fri to do a test. still sickly and dixxy and started to wee alot

im hoping im not imagining all of this and its because im going to get my 
sending lots of baby dust to everyone and hope you all get your bfps :happydance:


----------



## RayeAnne

lozza172 said:


> hi girls im due my af today and as of yet know show so heres my dpo list
> 
> 7dpo- brown spotting (maybe implantation?) lasted 1 day
> sore boobs
> 
> 8-9 dpo nausea, really tired, vivid dreams, some cm (sorry tmi) pain in left and right hand sides and sore boobs
> 
> 10 dpo -really sore boobs, dizzy spells, getting up in the night for a wee, lots of cm
> 
> 11 dpo - boobs still sore, more dizziness, lots of cm
> 
> 12dpo - sore boobs, sttrong smelly morning wee, dizzy still
> 
> 13dpo - sore boobs really hurting me now, dizziness, sickness on and off trying hard not to test yet so i dont get bfn :S
> 
> 14dpo - today was my due day had some brown spotting but nothing like my period and theres not much of it at all, going to try and hold out til fri to do a test. still sickly and dixxy and started to wee alot
> 
> im hoping im not imagining all of this and its because im going to get my
> sending lots of baby dust to everyone and hope you all get your bfps :happydance:

Have you tested?!?! I cant believe you can actually wait!!! :haha:


----------



## hemmysgirl

Here's what I have going on so far:

5 dpo: horny lol mucusy discharge, emotional
6-10: clearish discharge, tired
15 dpo: cramps, weepy, tired all the time, dizzy, nauseous (like a "seasick" feeling in your stomach and nothing sounds good to eat)
16-18 dpo: want to sleep all the time, still cramping and nauseous pretty much all day, sharp pains in vagina here and there
19-22 dpo: same symptoms, but now my boobs are generally sore and feel "wet" down there, but no AF yet.

This is my first time paying attention to my body this way. I hope AF isn't on her way, as these symptoms all sound like it to me! I'm 30 and really want to be pregnant. Good luck ladies! AF is due on April 4, we'll see! :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

WOW You all have very promising signs... Wishing the best to you all...

Thank you ladies for the support... I hope to be joining you soon!!

Rayanne, regardless please keep me posted on your pregnancy, I'm over the moon happy for you... I'll be fine.. just with all the symptoms I've been having I was 1oo% sure I was pregnant, I was told to hold off and wait a week to retest because I could be having implantation bleeding? :shrug: I'm getting bloodwork done on Saturday and a exam, I told my Mom I just feel pregnant she thinks I'm nuts... guess we'll see... ;)

Stay positive ladies... Its gonna happen soon.. I want to see some :bfp: ;)


----------



## shanaynay1

hemmysgirl..... hello.... well i dont really know what you are talking about. 22DPO (Days past OV). if you are 22 DPO you would have had af by now....


----------



## shanaynay1

hemmysgirl .... also, I should get AF on the 4th of April. i am only 7DPO. how long from flow to flow.


----------



## Touch the Sky

I've also had no appetite since yesterday, which is odd since I usually eat a lot when I'm pmsing. I tested today and got a bfn. Is decreased appetite a pg symptom?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

See thats what happened to me and I was 5 days early and started bleeding??? still tryin to figure this one out... Going to the doctor to get blood work done on Saturday, I may just go tomorrow afternoon and spend the 60.00 so I can just ease my nerves and find out what is going on.. I usually am starving the week before AF and I have had no appetite for weeks now??? I wish I could help ya, but I don't know what is going on with me .. :lol:

Good Luck hun... I think every woman is different, just gonna have to wait to see if AF shows or not... Fingers and everything crossed for ya... :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## hemmysgirl

shanaynay1 said:


> hemmysgirl..... hello.... well i dont really know what you are talking about. 22DPO (Days past OV). if you are 22 DPO you would have had af by now....

Well, like I say, I'm still figuring the numbers out. I forgot to mention that I had O symptoms 2 days after AF left. But a WebMD O calendar says I shouldn't have o'd until march 18-22....I couldn't have any symptoms yet, if I just o'd during that week, right, let alone be pregnant? If I'm not pg this month, next month I'll chart everything right and go from there. I just feel weird, so thought I was pg....but like everyone, I hate the waiting game! lol


----------



## lozza172

RayeAnne said:


> lozza172 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls im due my af today and as of yet know show so heres my dpo list
> 
> 7dpo- brown spotting (maybe implantation?) lasted 1 day
> sore boobs
> 
> 8-9 dpo nausea, really tired, vivid dreams, some cm (sorry tmi) pain in left and right hand sides and sore boobs
> 
> 10 dpo -really sore boobs, dizzy spells, getting up in the night for a wee, lots of cm
> 
> 11 dpo - boobs still sore, more dizziness, lots of cm
> 
> 12dpo - sore boobs, sttrong smelly morning wee, dizzy still
> 
> 13dpo - sore boobs really hurting me now, dizziness, sickness on and off trying hard not to test yet so i dont get bfn :S
> 
> 14dpo - today was my due day had some brown spotting but nothing like my period and theres not much of it at all, going to try and hold out til fri to do a test. still sickly and dixxy and started to wee alot
> 
> im hoping im not imagining all of this and its because im going to get my
> sending lots of baby dust to everyone and hope you all get your bfps :happydance:
> 
> Have you tested?!?! I cant believe you can actually wait!!! :haha:Click to expand...



well i think im gonna cave in and get a test today :blush: so i'll keep you all updated about it =]


----------



## GiuliaM

Hello all....I'm currently 10 days late for AF....have no idea when I ovulated as my fiance and I are not ttc. Anyway, I have tested twice: one on the day of missed mp and one on day 6.....both BFN. I was like, ok, that's fine....come on AF! And nothing....only more and more symptoms of AF (or pg). My boobs have grown in the last 4 days or so and become sore...ok, same as before af. Then, I've had mild cramping that has increased over the past 4 days.....and more notable during the night the last 2 nights. In fact, last night, my fiance came to bed (he was up working late on the computer) and I woke up in a dazed sleep and started to complain about my cramps....they were annoying me, I said to him. Then he touched me and said 'SEI BOLLENTE!' (which means 'YOUR BOILING!'). He actually thought I had a fever and went to get me some medicine and I said 'No no, I'm fine' and went back to sleep. I've had 2 nights of this hottness before last night, but I thought it was just that HE was hot, so I was hot.....but this time I was alone, so I know it was me! ANYWAY, woke up this morning, hopeful of AF arriving cause the cramping was mildly there, but by the time I got up, went to the bathroom, and had breaky, it was gone. I'm also MILDLY nauseous at certain times, but it passes...it's not a constant feeling. 
Anyway, I'm not sure how many dpo I am, but I am 10 days late for AF....I don't even know if I'm pg or I have an ovarian cyst, but I'm definitely feeling strange. Gonna hit up a doctor next week if things are the same (or more intense!). Good luck to all the ladies ttc!


----------



## Megan.

My up-date ladies.... tested this morning and a BFN. I'm expecting AF on Monday. I have no symptoms so I'm not expecting that BFP but obviously theres still hope... you never know :) I've been to the doctors today to get antibiotics for my cystitis its killing me. 
Thrush clearing up a bit now thank god. x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Remember your NOT out till the old hag shows!! FX'd you get your :bfp: Remember some women don't have any signs and BAM a :bfp: Good luck hun... wait a few days and retest, if your 12 dpo I'd hold off atleast 2 days but if you get an FRER which is 6 days early then you'll be fine... I'm crossing everything for ya hun.. Keep us posted!!

Good Luck lozza on your testing... FX'd you get your :bfp: too :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

GiuliaM said:


> Hello all....I'm currently 10 days late for AF....have no idea when I ovulated as my fiance and I are not ttc. Anyway, I have tested twice: one on the day of missed mp and one on day 6.....both BFN. I was like, ok, that's fine....come on AF! And nothing....only more and more symptoms of AF (or pg). My boobs have grown in the last 4 days or so and become sore...ok, same as before af. Then, I've had mild cramping that has increased over the past 4 days.....and more notable during the night the last 2 nights. In fact, last night, my fiance came to bed (he was up working late on the computer) and I woke up in a dazed sleep and started to complain about my cramps....they were annoying me, I said to him. Then he touched me and said 'SEI BOLLENTE!' (which means 'YOUR BOILING!'). He actually thought I had a fever and went to get me some medicine and I said 'No no, I'm fine' and went back to sleep. I've had 2 nights of this hottness before last night, but I thought it was just that HE was hot, so I was hot.....but this time I was alone, so I know it was me! ANYWAY, woke up this morning, hopeful of AF arriving cause the cramping was mildly there, but by the time I got up, went to the bathroom, and had breaky, it was gone. I'm also MILDLY nauseous at certain times, but it passes...it's not a constant feeling.
> Anyway, I'm not sure how many dpo I am, but I am 10 days late for AF....I don't even know if I'm pg or I have an ovarian cyst, but I'm definitely feeling strange. Gonna hit up a doctor next week if things are the same (or more intense!). Good luck to all the ladies ttc!

I'm not a doctor but it sounds like to me your pregnant, when my now X touched me in bed he said I was like a heating blanket that I was too hot to snuggle, thats when I knew I was pregnant!! I'd be going to the doctor and get a test, bloodwork and exam. 10 days late... yep Your Pregnant!!
Get on the phone hun... Good Luck... Keep us posted... :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Megan.

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Remember your NOT out till the old hag shows!! FX'd you get your :bfp: Remember some women don't have any signs and BAM a :bfp: Good luck hun... wait a few days and retest, if your 12 dpo I'd hold off atleast 2 days but if you get an FRER which is 6 days early then you'll be fine... I'm crossing everything for ya hun.. Keep us posted!!
> 
> Good Luck lozza on your testing... FX'd you get your :bfp: too :)

Yeah i'm hoping that I am one of those women who have no symptoms and then get BFP! I think i'm 12 dpo today so I think i'm just going to wait until Monday to see if she arrives. It is only our first month trying so I cant complain :) x


----------



## GiuliaM

Hopin&Prayin said:


> GiuliaM said:
> 
> 
> Hello all....I'm currently 10 days late for AF....have no idea when I ovulated as my fiance and I are not ttc. Anyway, I have tested twice: one on the day of missed mp and one on day 6.....both BFN. I was like, ok, that's fine....come on AF! And nothing....only more and more symptoms of AF (or pg). My boobs have grown in the last 4 days or so and become sore...ok, same as before af. Then, I've had mild cramping that has increased over the past 4 days.....and more notable during the night the last 2 nights. In fact, last night, my fiance came to bed (he was up working late on the computer) and I woke up in a dazed sleep and started to complain about my cramps....they were annoying me, I said to him. Then he touched me and said 'SEI BOLLENTE!' (which means 'YOUR BOILING!'). He actually thought I had a fever and went to get me some medicine and I said 'No no, I'm fine' and went back to sleep. I've had 2 nights of this hottness before last night, but I thought it was just that HE was hot, so I was hot.....but this time I was alone, so I know it was me! ANYWAY, woke up this morning, hopeful of AF arriving cause the cramping was mildly there, but by the time I got up, went to the bathroom, and had breaky, it was gone. I'm also MILDLY nauseous at certain times, but it passes...it's not a constant feeling.
> Anyway, I'm not sure how many dpo I am, but I am 10 days late for AF....I don't even know if I'm pg or I have an ovarian cyst, but I'm definitely feeling strange. Gonna hit up a doctor next week if things are the same (or more intense!). Good luck to all the ladies ttc!
> 
> I'm not a doctor but it sounds like to me your pregnant, when my now X touched me in bed he said I was like a heating blanket that I was too hot to snuggle, thats when I knew I was pregnant!! I'd be going to the doctor and get a test, bloodwork and exam. 10 days late... yep Your Pregnant!!
> Get on the phone hun... Good Luck... Keep us posted... :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...


Thanks for the response H&P! Well, I'm still not 100% convinced....maybe like 70%:haha:....I feel like I'm pregnant and I wasn't even trying so it's not like I was thinking about it before! Anyway, I will definitely let everyone know when I find out more! GL to all! xoxo


----------



## GiuliaM

Still no AF....I told a friend here and she's making a doctor's appointment for me with her ob-gyn (I'm in Italy and, while I speak Italian, I'm still confused with the whole medical system!). So, HOPEFULLY I will get some answers soon....I just want a blood test to show me if I am or not. Because if not, I would like to be checked for cysts (my mom had PSOS). Anyway, I will keep you all posted!!!! Best of luck xoxo


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

WOOHOOO NO AF is a GREAT THING!! Good Luck hun and yeah the medical system does stink... Fingers crossed for ya, a blood test is a sure thing either yes or no. Good that your friend is helping you out thats great!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Lily7

Hi hopin&prayin,
Haven't been on in a cpl of days, just back on and seen the witch got you :-( sorry to hear that but you have a really good attitude....good luck next cycle hun xx


----------



## GiuliaM

Lily7 said:


> Hi hopin&prayin,
> Haven't been on in a cpl of days, just back on and seen the witch got you :-( sorry to hear that but you have a really good attitude....good luck next cycle hun xx

She DOES have a really good attitude! All her posts make me smile:flower: I realize that this whole process can be looked at as enjoyable (getting to know our bodies) or torcher....just depends on how we look at it! So thanks for the help, H&P!!!! :hugs:


----------



## AllIwant4Xmas

I put myself through pure torture!! Never again!! The whole thought of getting preg. consumed me and I obsessed over everything.

Too stressful. lol. I'm leaving it in natures hands for now.


----------



## AllIwant4Xmas

AF arrived with a vengeance last night.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:hugs: Yes she's gotten alot of ladies here grrrr... There is always next month... and yes its pure torture how PMS can mock early pregnancy signs, some women don't have any symptoms and end up pregnant... Lucky them... Ourturn will come.. Chin up and pamper yourself until the next round :lol: 

Thank you ladies... I just look at it this way someday it will be my turn :)


----------



## Megan.

Well, I tested yesterday morning and got a very very faint line on ic and a very very faint line on FR. So I started to get really excited thinking that I would get a darker line this morning and its even fainter. My heart sank. Could this mean a chemical? or has this happened to anyone else who got a darker line a few days later?

I'm not exactly sure when I ovulated but i am guessing i'm anywhere from 11 to 14 dpo. AF is suppose to arrive on Monday.

I've attached a photo (hope it works, not sure how clear it is) The left test is yesterdays which is darker (still really really faint though) and the right one is this morning which is hardly visible. The tests are first response early but I broke them open to check they wasn't evap lines or anything (went a bit crazy).

I'm freaking out a little. Would love some advice girls Thank you x

up-date.... I actually think these could be evaps.. ive been researching other threads. I held the test stick in the pee for longer than 5 seconds too... whoops half asleep... do you think that would have given my these evap lines
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 73


----------



## AllIwant4Xmas

I definitely enjoyed a glass of wine over the weekend :)


----------



## Megan.

up date.. AF arrived today


----------



## nunu123

had a still baby back in october and wanting to be preg again badly. currently on primolute for disfunctional utirine bleeding but taking triger everymonth. took one on tuesday 12th. today is 1dpo. and the wait begins. will track my symptoms and see what happens. my follicle growth is great although before i had my last pregnancy it was ver very very bad had to take tamoxfene to enhance folicle growth and it barely worked got only 13 to 14 mm on days 14 each month. this time round i went on a diet eating vegies mainly drinking lots of water and sage every month the follicle growth is great but i need the trigger because on primolut will keep posted


----------



## saika74

Hi. 

My AF was on the 8th April and took clomid 50g on 3-7 days. I am 11 dpo, not due till the 4th May. The past few days, ive had AF like cramps, sometimes painful, sharp pains in uterus aching pelvic and hips, constipation, very sharp pains in my boob, nodding off alot and hungry.. my eyes feel blurry from time to time and have sharp pains and flutters in my abdomen. I did have CM but that seems to have gone. This is the first time on clomid and not sure what to expect in side effects. Has anyone had clomid and had some symptoms and had a BFP? we have been trying for over a year now and pray this is it. I do not get AF signs till the day before im due and i have at least a week yet for AF. Prob way to early to test at the moment, but hoping someone out there can help. Im 39 years old and feel like im running out of time. :( Hope to hear some replies soon.

Thanks in advance
Saika
UPDATE:
Also nausea is like car sickness,, had it for the past 5 days now.. the dizziness has calmed down alot and tummy is constantly hungry. Nausea isnt a pms symptom, so it must be because im preg.. im due on the 4th and trying to hold out as long as i can.. Also cm is back, a little watery..

ANYONE had these symptoms and get a BFP?


----------

